# What is your preferred shirt?



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

In keeping with my "How do you do it?" theme, post up which shirts you like best for each application, e.g..cheap white, cheap black, ringspun, fashion, etc.....basically what you use for the most common applications.

I use Gildan Ultra 20000's for both white and colors for almost everything at this time. The Gildan ringspun print very nice with white ink, but are more costly.

I have heard some good things about both the anvil and the AAA shirts as well.

Zilla


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Printzilla said:


> In keeping with my "How do you do it?" theme, post up which shirts you like best for each application, e.g..cheap white, cheap black, ringspun, fashion, etc.....basically what you use for the most common applications.
> 
> I use Gildan Ultra 20000's for both white and colors for almost everything at this time. The Gildan ringspun print very nice with white ink, but are more costly.
> 
> ...


Gildan 2000 for almost all of our white or colored tees, cheaper shirts we use Hanes 5280, fashion normally Bella, seldom sell any ringspun but when we have they have been Gildan also. We do use Anvil and FTL (samples mostly) at times, although I can't remember the number.....BTW I hate ribbed shirts, what a pain to print. LOL!

How about sweats and hoodies? it's getting to be that time of year very soon....we use mostly Gildan 9500 which is 80/20 and they print very nice, we also use the Hanes "PrintPro" F170 & F260, 280 which are 90/10.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

gildan 2000 is our shirt of choice. we tried the port shirts but the fibers clog the print head. 

aa shirts do print well but we don't use them unless requested.


----------



## mediapress (May 9, 2010)

First choice: Organic Tshirt
2nd Choice: Haynes
3rd Choice: Gildan


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I have been thinking about ordering some organics to try out. Any suggestions?

Has anyone been successful on bamboo?


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Organics prints very niiiiice


----------



## zoiko (Oct 21, 2007)

AAA / Alstyle Apparel for 80% of our work, 10% ( Gildan Ultra Cotton, Hanes Tagless, ) 10% Pro-Clubs 

I have been using some Port & Company shirts lately and they are really nice, I may replace the Gildans with them because I am not getting consistency with the Gildans. In the same box I been getting some that are thinner and on the dark colored ones I get oil stains.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Gilden
Gilden Soft style are awesome expensive but I love them
Anvil (ladies nicer than Gilden)


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

hmm, the softstyle from sanmar and tsc are very close in price to the 2000


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I mean more expensive then gilden and anvil prices..not AA prices at all


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

FatKat Printz said:


> I mean more expensive then gilden and anvil prices..not AA prices at all


i guess you are right, i just checked and they are a good % up.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Mark for bamboo I have used the ones from spunbamboo.com and the ones from Continental. The ones from spunbamboo.com were so much nicer as they have the heavier shirt that is 6.2 oz (and Dan the owner is super nice guy to work with) where the one from continental is super thin and the ink tends to bleed through the fabric because of the thinness. Hope this helps, and hope you are doing well


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

BobbieLee!!!! Nice to hear from you. I hope you are doing well. Thanks for the info. I will look them up and give them a try.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL. I know you missed seeing me around didnt ya?


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Of course! I hope to see more of you around these parts.


----------



## mdkuli (Mar 8, 2009)

Hanes Tagless - 5280


----------



## indigoschild28 (Aug 27, 2010)

zoiko said:


> In the same box I been getting some that are thinner and on the dark colored ones I get oil stains.


I am glad I am not the only one who noticed this~ Im just the designer and the retailer, not the printer but in my last batch...a few of the shirts had small oil stains on them. I thought it was possibly ink from the printer but the company has said it was not. Also, I did notice that the Gildan shirts are sometimes thicker at time and thinner with the lighter colored shirts...


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I really like the SanMar essential T-but if they do not have it then you are screwed.

Our standby is the GIldan 2000. If one supplier does not have the color and size another one likely does.

But the Sanmar T is a better shirt.

We do not like some of the other brands that are not cut as generously. Too large is always better than too small.


----------

